# Jett Gear Clothing?



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Are you guys wearing it? What do you think? Is there anywhere to get it on sale? It looks like some good stuff.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

+1. looks like awesome stuff but havent seen too many reviews.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Jett Raptor shorts are 20% off at jettmtb.com. 
Never tried them, but have heard great reviews of Jett. Placed order and shorts are on their way.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jet Fuel said:


> Jett Raptor shorts are 20% off at jettmtb.com.
> Never tried them, but have heard great reviews of Jett. Placed order and shorts are on their way.


Jet Fuel, Jett shorts, your Jett set!

Ok, can you explain the Jet Fuel thing?


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Jet Fuel, Jett shorts, your Jett set!
> 
> Ok, can you explain the Jet Fuel thing?


You are right, I am Jett set! :thumbsup:

For my name, at the time I joined the board, I was doing a lot of cross country racing. I was on a Trek Fuel and wanted to use the fuel as part of my name. So, Jet Fuel is what I came up with. Still have that bike.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

thats a crazy picture! where is that?


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

b-kul said:


> thats a crazy picture! where is that?


North Shore, Oahu. From the set of Lost.

You can see more pic's here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=621526


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's a very cool picture. Is it a real engine?

I have a couple of Jett Ride jerseys being delivered today. One black and one silver. They should be pretty cool casual shirts.


----------



## rhynohead (Jun 4, 2009)

The Jett raptor shorts are quality. I picked them up at hucknroll for full price last year. Kinda expensive, but if they're 20% off like Jet Fuel said, I'd consider another pair. Enough vents too cool the sack and comfortable to ride in.


----------



## dbnickles (Sep 15, 2005)

I've been running the raptor shorts day in a day out for the last 2 years(my only pair of riding shorts) best thing Ive ridden in, would def. recommend them


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I got my Ride jerseys. They are really nice! They have a good athletic fit, vented material under the arms, a nice little pocket above the right glute, stitched Jett graphic on the back of the right shoulder and light, breathable, comfy fabric with a dress shirt type of collar. It's a nice shirt for a night out on the town and something you probably won't see someone else wearing.


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*Great stuff!*

We carry it in our store; our employees wear it as our shop shirts, our DH Team rides it and I wear it, too. Good quality at an affordable price. They are local to us in Fort Collins, CO, so the service is great, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Teebird (Apr 20, 2007)

How are the Jett shorts in the fit department? Fox shorts, for me, are difficult to get passed my thighs. Thanks.


----------



## fredfg99 (Feb 9, 2005)

True to size. I wear 34-36 jeans and ordered the raptor 36. Enough room for bibs if I want too. Lots of leg room for me.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I had a pair of Jett Hornet shorts that I loved. They're super comfortable to ride in. They split and frayed like nylon rope at the seam of the outer right leg for no particular reason. I never crashed with them or anything. I thought I was out the $110 for the shorts and was pretty bummed, but I contacted Jett and sent them my shorts. I had to wait awhile before they had the right color and size in, but they sent me out a brand new pair of shorts and no charge once they got them in, NQA. Great customer service and if the second pair holds up (it is doing well so far) I won't hesitate to buy their stuff again.

It's currently a toss-up between my Jett Hornet and my TLD Ace for my favorite shorts.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

How are their shorts lenght wise. I like mine to go at least a couple inches past the knees.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How are their shorts lenght wise. I like mine to go at least a couple inches past the knees.


My Hornets are pretty damn long. They go past the knees on me. I'm 6 ft tall.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I just ordered a couple pairs of Hornet shorts from Jett. They gave me a promo code because a jersey that I got from them was supposed to have a pocket, but it didn't. The promo code knocked a a big chunk off the price. Thier stuff is super top quality and I can wait to get them.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a Pair of Jett Hornet's that I've been really happy with. The Liners are the best I've ever worn. The waist ran pretty big for me though. I usually wear a 34 and mine were pretty loose until I washed them in hot water a few times. Length is great, they fit and stay over my knee pads just fine and don't ride up over them at all.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mine are supposed to be here tomorow. I'm a 32" and I ordred two at 32", so I hope they fit.


----------



## av8trinabarrel (Feb 1, 2006)

Anybody have any of the Jett "RIDE" shorts? I don't like em long. I'm looking for a 12" inseam. Thx


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

av8trinabarrel said:


> Anybody have any of the Jett "RIDE" shorts? I don't like em long. I'm looking for a 12" inseam. Thx


They sent me a pair of those by mistake once. Nice shorts, but If I remember right they went past my knees, so they would be longer then you like. I would say they are more of casual short as opposed to a riding short. I have three pairs of Hornet shorts. They are great for riding and as a casual short.


----------



## Dirty Harry Potter (Apr 12, 2011)

av8trinabarrel said:


> Anybody have any of the Jett "RIDE" shorts? I don't like em long. I'm looking for a 12" inseam. Thx


Don't have the RIDE shorts, but do have the RAPTOR and they are a really nice, high quality short and right around a 12" inseam. I would like to try the HORNET and the STRIKE shorts too.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Jett Raptors will go down on my list of all time best riding gear... awesome short.... liner notwithstanding


----------



## jdspins9 (Mar 6, 2012)

Great gear, best shorts I've ever owned! Ventillation is amazing and internal pads are much more fitting than fox. No bunching or excessive padding


----------



## av8trinabarrel (Feb 1, 2006)

Have you guys tried ordering off their website? I was gonna pull the trigger on the hornet plaids and i picked 32 and it showed 0 avail. Out of curiousity, I tried every size they had and each time it showed 0. Doesnt't sound like they wanna sell much with 0's across the board. Everything I hear and read about their products, is they are the real deal. Frustrating to say the least. Been riding Dakine's and I love em, so I guess I will stick with em:madman:


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

JensonUSA.com has 34s and 38s in the green plaid. I have a pair and they are really sweet. Run a bit larger than the Raptors, which I also love.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Question for you other Jett fans. I bought 2 pairs (raptor and lightning) in 2010...I think, and they came with black liner shorts. I ordered a pair of the hornet another raptor at the end of 2011 and the liner was changed to a grey perforated material. I do not like the new liners nearly as much. They are looser and baggier, with a higher waist. I have to pull the leg up and fold the waist down to get them to fit so the padding doesn't sag.

What was wrong with the old liners>


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It looks like they are out of business.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Bummer....their Raptor shorts were some of my all time favs.... but the liners were hit or miss


----------

